# Dry shampoo



## KristinB (Sep 16, 2007)

Has anyone tried it? I am really interested in it since my hair colors seem to be fading really fast. I have chin length fine hair. Would you suggest it for my hair type? What one is the best?


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 17, 2007)

I've never heard of dry shampoo before... could I see some examples??


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 17, 2007)

I never heard of it either.


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm guessing its like powder or something.. right? I think I may remember reading about something like this in Allure Magazine..


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm curious about this too.

saw this in Sephora catalog:

Sephora: Ojon Rub-Out Dry Cleanser: Normal


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 17, 2007)

My mum said dry shampoo was around in the 70s and it was horrible. But I'm sure 'they' have made vast improvements on it since then!

Yup it's a powder, but I'm pretty sure people only use it between washes when they don't want to, or can't, wash their hair, or when they're caught in a pinch and need to rush out the door without greasy hair but don't have time to wash and dry.

Dry shampoo just absorbs the oil in your hair, so people apply it at the roots - you can do the same with baby powder if you have light hair. But it's really only a very temporary solution and I don't think it's what you're looking for because you still have to wash it out.

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jobunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My mum said dry shampoo was around in the 70s and it was horrible. But I'm sure 'they' have made vast improvements on it since then!
Yup it's a powder, but I'm pretty sure people only use it between washes when they don't want to, or can't, wash their hair, or when they're caught in a pinch and need to rush out the door without greasy hair but don't have time to wash and dry.

Dry shampoo just absorbs the oil in your hair, so people apply it at the roots - you can do the same with baby powder if you have light hair. But it's really only a very temporary solution and I don't think it's what you're looking for because you still have to wash it out.

Hope that helps a bit!

Yeah, I've imagined it doing something along those lines. To hide my greasy roots, I just brush on a little translucent powder. It does the trick!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 17, 2007)

i have some. its not a sub for shampoo despite the name. but it works great when your hair is a little greasy to take the shinniness away. it looks white when you put it, but the color goes away when you rub it in (which has been my problem as i always had dark hair so this is awsome since it never looks like i have dandruff or something).

this is what i use,

Sephora: Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo To Go: Hair

you can get the full size one as well. but i got this size caue i dont use it often and i was wanting to see if i liked it (which i did and works pretty well as a volumizer, plus it smells nice).


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Sep 17, 2007)

Talcum powder works just as good as dry shampoo.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 18, 2007)

I swear by Psssst. from the drugstore. I have long hair and can't wash it more than twice a week. I spray the dry shampoo in and fluff it around. It absorbs all the oil and makes my hair look fresh. I have tried the Bumble and Bumble...it works but it's far too pricey ($34) The drugtore one is $5 and does the same thing. I would die without it....


----------



## wvpumpkin (Sep 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I swear by Psssst. from the drugstore. I have long hair and can't wash it more than twice a week. I spray the dry shampoo in and fluff it around. It absorbs all the oil and makes my hair look fresh. I have tried the Bumble and Bumble...it works but it's far too pricey ($34) The drugtore one is $5 and does the same thing. I would die without it.... I would love to try this but I can't seem to find it. What drugstores carry this product?


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 20, 2007)

I went to Longs Drugs and it was in the Shampoo aisle. It looks like a can of hairspray.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 20, 2007)

i know my mom used dry shampoo when she was in the hospital, it made her hair smell nice, but it still was rediculously oily since she could nto use water


----------



## itzmarylicious (Sep 22, 2007)

I used that oscar blandi stuff one time. it was ok to touch up with throughout the day, i wouldn't use it to substitute it for washing my hair. But my hair does tend to get kind of oily...so maybe you'll have better luck if you have normal to dry hair.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool, I'd love to try this. I havent seen it in Canada though.


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i know my mom used dry shampoo when she was in the hospital, it made her hair smell nice, but it still was rediculously oily since she could nto use water I was in the hospital for 8 days a few years ago, and had the same results your mom did. My hair still stunk, and was as greasy as it was before I used it.


----------



## Givbish (Oct 20, 2011)

I know this post is like from another century, but I don't want to make a new thread. Anyway, I have thin, fragile and very soft Nordic hair, and it get's flat very easily and it's hard to work with. It gets oily easily as well. Would any of you recommend dry shampoo? What kind?


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 20, 2011)

Dry shampoo? What was it for? For drying hair? I guess it's not possible...

[spam link deleted]


----------



## Jane Hearst (Oct 21, 2011)

I use Tresemme dry shampoo and it's wonderful. I wake up, spray and style, it's super easy and cheap! I think Target sells it for about $5.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Oct 21, 2011)

I LOVE dry shampoo. Even when my hair is clean; it's so awesome for instant volume. Tresemme and Suave make great dry shampoo. I also love Beyond The Zone's version that I picked up at Sally's.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Oct 22, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Givbish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this post is like from another century, but I don't want to make a new thread. Anyway, I have thin, fragile and very soft Nordic hair, and it get's flat very easily and it's hard to work with. It gets oily easily as well. Would any of you recommend dry shampoo? What kind? 


I have used Batiste for years and have converted many others! Just wipe any excess product off with a soft microfibre towel rather than resorting to damaging brushing. Do you also have sensitive or reactive skin? If so try quitting sulphate surfactants - especially sodium lauryl sulphate - as these can irritate skin, increase oil production and may negatively affect hair growth.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 26, 2011)

I tried tressemme and it made my hair look dirtier. I followed the instructions on the bottle, so not sure where I've gone wrong...


----------



## Curtysgirl (Nov 29, 2011)

I couldn't get by without my Pro-Voke Silver Dry Shampoo for Blonde Hair. Mine is a spray, shake to activate &amp; spray from a distance on the roots &amp; any greasy bits. Allow to dry &amp; brush out excess product. Its re volumises &amp; makes my hair look like ive just washed it. It's great if I'm running out the door &amp; dont have time or don't feel like washing, drying &amp; styling. I can only use it once though otherwise I get a build up. I wash my hair twice a week &amp; dry shampoo just the once. It's great stuff !! (-;


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 29, 2011)

I personally prefer dry conditioner because it works the same as dry shampoo but makes your hair shiny as well! Like this one.. http://www.thebeautyplace.com/tigi-rockaholic/330181.html


----------



## smithsalon (Nov 30, 2011)

I use herbal shampoo,I think herbal shampoo do not harmful for the hair,these are also give shine to the hair,everybody should maintain this.

Custom Hair Cutting Capes


----------



## Beauty411 (Dec 5, 2011)

Here are a few great ideas on how to make dry shampoo at home...

check it out...Dry Shampoo Recipe

link deleted per rules


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 9, 2011)

I've tried a few and my favorite is Sexy Hair's dry shampoo. It's expensive for a little bottle but it's the only one that really works on me. I spritz some to the roots the morning after I wash my hair to absorb the oil as it comes out and some that night before I go to bed. Second day hair is the best and I get great volume with this stuff. Third day hair is okay, I typically pull my hair up by then and by the 4th day I only wash my bangs, do some easy updo and wash it that night. I couldn't go without this dry shampoo.


----------



## Christina Pham (Dec 16, 2011)

I use Kenra Platinum Dry shampoo and it works wonders. I've cut it down to washing my hair only twice a week, and using dry shampoo in between washes to keep my hair from getting too greasy, and my hair has really gotten healthier from it because I'm not washing my hair so often and my hair color lasts longer too. I bought my can of Kenra Dy Shampoo from amazon since I didn't want to have to find a store that carried it.

I tried the products from Tresemme and they were not so good. It made my hair sticky and kind of gray looking, and I had to wash it out one morning because it was unbearable.

*link deleted*


----------

